# Location, location, location



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

OK. Where do you guys live? Personally, I've seen no other g.nex users. Just phoneys and droids.

I live in San Luis Obispo California.

Where are u guys?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Connecticut. I saw my first Nexus yesterday in Rhode Island.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Pittsburgh, PA here! Only people I know with smart phones either have older droids or i*phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pennsylvania. Two GNEx users... They are also close friends who used mine and got hooked though. Honestly mostly younger girls with iphones and everyone above the age of 21 with android.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Madison WI, my buddy got the GNex day one, but I have yet to see another one when out and about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Georgia. Guy who sits next to me in my IT infrastructure class has one. The only other one I've seen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kansas, saw a guy at the university library with one, of course it was the engineering library.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Vancouver, WA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Washington coast.

I see a lot of iPhones, and some older androids (D1, DX, DInc, TB)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nashville, TN. There are a few of us Gnex users here


----------



## MikeG7265 (Oct 22, 2011)

Kernersville, NC........... Haven't seen any other ones around here.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Houston, I know one other person that has one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

right outside philadelphia pa. 2 friends have gnexs and i have seen 3 in my classes.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Detroit, MI 48210 and I don't know anyone else that had a nexus by me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am outside of Detroit as well. I only know 1 other person with the gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

Just outside Detroit here too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

wildomar, CA. right smack in the middle of LA and San Diego, I shun all iphone users and I'm the boss at work so most of them end up going android.....Android through fear.....


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Santa Ana, California. Middle of Orange County. My buddy and I got one on day one, haven't seen any others though...but made my whole family go Android :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Mitchell, SoDak. No other nexus users here, but saw one in Tucson on vacation in late January. Thought that was pretty sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Houston. I know about 5 people with them. Seen about 3 of them at the Toyota Center too at an NBA game so I'd say its selling well here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Brandon, MS. I don't know anyone else with a gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AAS8823 (Apr 4, 2012)

I live in West LA and myself and my girlfriend/fiance are only GNex users I know of, have yet to encounter another, mostly older random "droids" and numerous iPhones. Though one of my coworkers loves mine and is waiting on Sprint to start carrying it so he can swap his ancient EVO 4g for one.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Just outside Detroit here too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well now you guys know one more in the Detroit area lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm Oceanside CA. The northern part of San Diego. I don't know anyone else with Gnex although most of my friends went a with a Droid Razr. They are all afraid to root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Utah. I have a friend with a GNex, several coworkers with DXs and one GNex, and my brother with a DInc2. I did see a random older lady with a GNex the other day. Kinda cool. Lots of I*hones floating around though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

kochoid said:


> OK. Where do you guys live? Personally, I've seen no other g.nex users. Just phoneys and droids.
> 
> I live in San Luis Obispo California.
> 
> ...


No way the OP lives in SLO. I live there too.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Vienna (small town), IL. We don't even have LTE yet lol.

I've yet to see any GNex's, but lots of Android users...also some iPhone snobs, but I put them in their place lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm from socal grew up in chino live in Fontana now but buying a house in Perris Cali soon. My brother is the only other person I know with a nexus all others are iphone or razr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Local VZW store said they sold some when it was released, but very few now.. I am North of Denver and don't now anyone.

Sent from Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Sioux Falls, South Dakota 
We now know there are at least 2 Gnex owners in SoDak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jdwg78 (Feb 3, 2012)

Central California.... I have a Gnex and I work with someone who has one too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I live and work in Flat Rock, MI (half hour south of Detroit) and the only other gnex owner I know is a coworker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Philly. Bought day it dropped. Have yet to see another locally, but saw two at a tech training I went to this January in Austin.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm the only one that I know of that has one in North East Ohio.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Charlotte , N.C./Mint Hill area 
Co worker has a GN almost as long as I had

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Edit thought you said north west


trparky said:


> I'm the only one that I know of that has one in North East Ohio.


Toledo Ohio, now you know one more. The only other people I've seen with them work at Verizon









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Orlando. Found out quite a few people have a Nexus at my work.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## Str8ridr (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeG7265 said:


> Kernersville, NC........... Haven't seen any other ones around here.


you're the closest I've seen. I'm in pinehurst, nc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Str8ridr said:


> you're the closest I've seen. I'm in pinehurst, nc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am in Greensboro NC!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Athens, Georgia


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

NYC. Haven't seen another gnex yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Baltimore, MD. I have yet to see ONE Gnex user here. All I've seen are Crapple iPhone 4S(tupid) people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Cullowhee, NC. All of the computer science teachers have the gnex. And my buddy keyan who is on here that i met in class has one too.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nashville area and my friend and I have one friend with a gnex.. The rest are iphone users I consider works in progress.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Abingdon, Virginia. Mine and my cousins are the only ones I've ever seen

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fond du Lac, WI. 2 Nexus here, my wife's and mine. Had to get her one too cause she got tired of getting my old phone when I got a new one. I gage my TB to my mom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dayton Ohio area. Haven't seen any Gnex users here except at the local Corporate VZW store. Yep it's true! VZW employees had the GNex and not the iPhone. I know there are a few on here, but I have seen a lot of threads about VZW employees selling iPhones over Android.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The rep that I bought mine from had one. I told him I wanted it because of the development. He said what? Lol


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

SW Kansas. I was waiting at the store on release day, and I was the only one there. My friends that are into Modding have dx's or atrix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know why Verizon would want to favor iPhone over Android. The profits on an Android is much higher than that of the iPhone because Apple asks for so much more money in return for the sale of the phone.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in Charlotte, NC. Maybe I'm not that observant but I haven't seen many Gnex users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> I'm in Charlotte, NC. Maybe I'm not that observant but I haven't seen many Gnex users.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well there are at least two of us then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in CT. My gf has a GNex as well as my best friend but I influenced both of them. My gf saw the big live streaming unveiling of it and she was hooked. My best friend usually just follows my lead on tech stuff because I'm a big techy. My gf lives in New Haven and said she saw a girl with the GNex and same pink case too. She was a nerd so makes sense









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Los Angeles, CA. Just saw my 1st Gnex last night. Another party goer running GummyNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

AAS8823 said:


> I live in West LA and myself and my girlfriend/fiance are only GNex users I know of, have yet to encounter another, mostly older random "droids" and numerous iPhones. Though one of my coworkers loves mine and is waiting on Sprint to start carrying it so he can swap his ancient EVO 4g for one.


I live in East LA. Now you know another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Another reppin H-town but haven't seen anyone else with one


----------



## Best on Mars (Feb 16, 2012)

Portland, Oregon here. I think I've seen only one other person with a GNex around here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> Southern Utah. I have a friend with a GNex, several coworkers with DXs and one GNex, and my brother with a DInc2. I did see a random older lady with a GNex the other day. Kinda cool. Lots of I*hones floating around though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right on. I'm in southern Utah too (cedar). I don't know anyone with a gnex. Though most people I know run an Android phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Best on Mars said:


> Portland, Oregon here. I think I've seen only one other person with a GNex around here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


*waves from across the river.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Right on. I'm in southern Utah too (cedar). I don't know anyone with a gnex. Though most people I know run an Android phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm in St. George.  Work at the hospital.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Murrieta, CA don't see many here mostly razrs and iphones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Sioux city iowa, I am the only one I know with a gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

Live in Arkansas and work in Oklahoma...never seen another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Atlanta/Marietta, GA. Strange to not have seen Atlanta in here yet. Saw Athens...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pressguy27 (Aug 14, 2011)

From Michigan...not too far from Ann Arbor. Go blue and Tigers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm from Las Cruces, NM. Besides my brother, I haven't seen any other Nexus owners anywhere here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Orange County, Ca and never seen another Nexus anywhere. Running AOKP B30 and loving it. No problems

Sent from my Bad Ass Galaxy Nexus using Taptalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I spoke too soon on my earlier post, over the weekend I saw someone with a Galaxy Nexus! They had an S-Line TPU case and as I watched (In what seemed like slow motion) as they put their phone up to take a picture and... dropped it! It bounced around a couple times before finally landing on it's back, no damage what so ever because of the case, and the person was able to just pick it up and start taking pictures again like nothing happened. If it was me I would have been freaking out but I guess not everyone is as OCD about their phone as I am.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Durant, OK and no others that I'm aware of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

Hickory, NC. Haven't saw another G- Nexus owner yet. Everyone wants mine though.

Sent from my Axiom Patient Zer0 G-Nex


----------



## heffzilla (Jun 30, 2011)

North of Dayton Ohio....old androids and I**ones


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

Reno nv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

un4givablelol said:


> Hickory, NC. Haven't saw another G- Nexus owner yet. Everyone wants mine though.
> 
> Sent from my Axiom Patient Zer0 G-Nex


I'm from Statesville

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henzeus (Jun 8, 2011)

Branson Mo. The only person I know that has one besides me is the wife.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Cassville, MO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Another from Orlando here. Haven't seen any nexi outside of vzw store employees. And they all like to talk trash on the phone. Haters gonna hate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rho138 (Aug 30, 2011)

Middle of Delaware, I know two people and neither of them have them rooted.... pansies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

California Bay Area everyone and their mothers have a smart phone lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Las Vegas . I saw 2 guys buy one the same day I did and haven't seen any since...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

Nashville, TN. A friend of mine has one, as well as a coworker. I've seen a few others using them as well.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

kochoid said:


> OK. Where do you guys live? Personally, I've seen no other g.nex users. Just phoneys and droids.
> 
> I live in San Luis Obispo California.
> 
> ...


Small world I used to live up in Paso, now I'm 3 hours south down in Ventura.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Fargo, North Dakota here. No one I've seen has a GNex but I got a buddy in my home town with one and hour North.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyandt (Jul 28, 2011)

Sacramento, CA
Me, my wife and my son have a nexus.
Don't really see nexus out any where.
At my daughter's softball game all iPhone users, kids and parents.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Waco, Texas

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus
ROM: AXI0M MORPHR V1
Module: CNA
Kernel: Franco's R133 (512 GPU)


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

wyandt said:


> Sacramento, CA
> Me, my wife and my son have a nexus.
> Don't really see nexus out any where.
> At my daughter's softball game all iPhone users, kids and parents.
> ...


I'm in Citrus Heights. Work in West Sacramento.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreiners (Apr 20, 2012)

Omaha, NE Have not seen another GN in the wild. Been android since I got the LG Ally(looking back, what a piece of ...), converted my wife and all co-workers to the wonderful world of android. (first post BTW)


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Eugene Oregon and Work out of Albany

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one from Massachusetts...haven't seen one in the wild yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> I'm in Citrus Heights. Work in West Sacramento.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Nice to know there's other Gnex users out here, I'm in Roseville.
AOKP B31


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only guy from northern Wisconsin. There used to be a link on the top that showed you a map of all the users. where did that go?


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Central WI, Fond du Lac

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm reporting in for my brother down in San Angelo, Texas on the nearby Air Force base. He bought his Galaxy Nexus a couple of days ago right after he had graduated from boot camp. I already posted earlier in this thread about me.


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Laurens SC. Haven't seen anyone else. Know one guy with one about hour from me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Born in Philadelphia, PA. Now living in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Peabody,MA. Just north of Boston

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Northern Virginia near DC. Only other Gnex I've seen in the wild is at the corporate store "owned" by a sales associate... not sure if that counts. Lol.

It's weird because I live in one of the few tech Meccas in the US.

I see lots of Androids in the wild, old and new... just no gnexs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Fort worth, TX haven't seen anyone yet with a Nexus outside of my friends.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Atlanta, GA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Lincolnton NC


Vicious-Bassdj said:


> I'm from Statesville
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Houma, Louisiana here. Haven't seen another gnex since my cousin brought it back for a rezound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lubbock, Tx. I've seen 2 or 3 in the wild. I know the store i bought mine from sold out their stock of 20 in the first week, so it sold pretty well here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

